# Accommodation Advice



## lalawales (Jun 30, 2015)

Two of my family are renting a 2 bed apartment in a compound in in Bacsasehir with shared facilities such as a gym and pool etc. (sorry don't know how to get the Turkish character set to write the place name correctly). It's expensive for them with the annual maintenance charges on top of the rental and utilities.

They want to find a 3 bed apartment which doesn't have these additional facilities and are happy to relocate anywhere within Istanbul. 

Please can anyone advise the best locations for them to start looking? They would like to be in a safe area for families, close to transport options and basic shopping and healthcare needs. 

Any advice would be very much appreciated as we don't know the localities well enough to know where to start searching.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Where is their workplace?


----------



## lalawales (Jun 30, 2015)

Both are traders so flexible on location.


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

please suggest us how much maximum they plan to pay monthly rental, city center could be about 2500TL per month (such as besiktas, sisli, kadıkoy), but in beylikduzu for example(a little far location at the european side) they could find decent and safe homes for 1000 TL


----------

